# {video}jelly bean on touchpad



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

[HPTouchpad] 3.0.0 Preview1,There's quite a bit not working, this is just a preview
this is not my work


----------



## Crosshex12 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hope this comes soon!(;

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Crosshex12 said:


> Hope this comes soon!(;
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Flash it now?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/230551247286042624


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

Nburnes said:


> Flash it now? https://twitter.com/...551247286042624


yeap


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

for everybody wondering the link on the twitter account is good it does flash fine and it is jb on the touchpad u can only do pretty much what he does in the video wifi didnt work or anything but if u just want to look through the settings and see whats a little different it flashed with no problem


----------



## shezar (May 18, 2012)

andylap said:


> for everybody wondering the link on the twitter account is good it does flash fine and it is jb on the touchpad u can only do pretty much what he does in the video wifi didnt work or anything but if u just want to look through the settings and see whats a little different it flashed with no problem


Use jcsullins' build available at goo.im, it has working wifi. Antutu scores about 3900 at stock clock speed with ondemand governor. Far from perfect but seems stable enough for me.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Is it really worth it yet? Yeah, JC gave us alil more with the Wi-Fi, but is it stable enough to play with, use as a DD, and start configuring?


----------



## shezar (May 18, 2012)

Salvation27 said:


> Is it really worth it yet? Yeah, JC gave us alil more with the Wi-Fi, but is it stable enough to play with, use as a DD, and start configuring?


Well for me, yes. For you: maybe. Doesn't have audio, can't play youtube/gallery videos (MXPlayer works fine though) but still, I like it. Apps work quite nicely, there's an option to limit charger input aaaand it's jelly bean with working google now.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

shezar said:


> Well for me, yes. For you: maybe. Doesn't have audio, can't play youtube/gallery videos (MXPlayer works fine though) but still, I like it. Apps work quite nicely, there's an option to limit charger input aaaand it's jelly bean with working google now.


I hear ya. I don't need audio, I don't really use my touchpad for music. And haven't stored pictures on it, unless it's for the background image. But if Wi-Fi is stable, and the system itself is stable, I'd be more than willing to give it a try. Is there a decent amount of Force Closes with this edition at all? Or do most apps play nicely?


----------



## shezar (May 18, 2012)

Salvation27 said:


> I hear ya. I don't need audio, I don't really use my touchpad for music. And haven't stored pictures on it, unless it's for the background image.  But if Wi-Fi is stable, and the system itself is stable, I'd be more than willing to give it a try. Is there a decent amount of Force Closes with this edition at all? Or do most apps play nicely?


Send me a message of apps you'd like for me to try and I'll report back about them - but what I did try so far (including a MySQL-PHP-lighttpd server trio) worked just fine. Well, antutu force closed on exit but I think that was there on ICS, too.

Or, you can just try them yourself, if you trust me.


----------



## allstar319 (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks nice, but Ill wait for the sound to work as thats a deal breaker for me.


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

Is the kernel going to be updated to linux 3.0? I see the video is still using linux version 2.6.35? Am I a noob to expect to see the linux 3.0 ported over to Jelly Bean?


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

ericdabbs said:


> Is the kernel going to be updated to linux 3.0? I see the video is still using linux version 2.6.35? Am I a noob to expect to see the linux 3.0 ported over to Jelly Bean?


no


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

drgci said:


> [HPTouchpad] 3.0.0 Preview1,There's quite a bit not working, this is just a preview
> this is not my work


3.0.0 Preview1? isn't JB 4.1.x or is that the kernel?


----------

